# Observation Hive with vertical 20-25ft exit tube?



## flyingbrass

1. horrible plan, no way 20-25 feet
2. no, you will be too lazy to do it

just go to bonterra bees and order their plans, no since in reinventing the wheel, you'll make too many mistakes along the way is my prediction.


----------



## Ambassador

flyingbrass said:


> 1. horrible plan, no way 20-25 feet
> 2. no, you will be too lazy to do it
> 
> just go to bonterra bees and order their plans, no since in reinventing the wheel, you'll make too many mistakes along the way is my prediction.


Thanks for your input. It really isn't an issue of the observation hive construction itself. Just the location of the entrance and not having any direct routes out a window available. Whether its Bonterra, Ulster, custom...I'm still going to run into the same location issue.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

My suggestion is to just cut the hole in the wall and be done with it. If you are concerned about how to patch the hole when the OH is eventually removed, just disguise it as something else. You could make the hole suitable such that a dryer vent housing fits the hole. Once the OH is removed, plug the hole and mount the dryer vent exterior housing to disguise the hole.


----------



## Ambassador

flyingbrass said:


> 1. horrible plan, no way 20-25 feet
> 2. no, you will be too lazy to do it
> 
> just go to bonterra bees and order their plans, no since in reinventing the wheel, you'll make too many mistakes along the way is my prediction.


Thanks for your input. It really isn't an issue of the observation hive construction itself. Just the location of the entrance and not having any direct routes out a window available. Whether its Bonterra, Ulster, custom...I'm still going to run into the same location issue. My idea actually came from this thread http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e-maximum-tube-length-for-an-observation-hive so it appears it has been done but I'm not sure if I want to risk a failure on it.


----------



## beemilk

Hi Ambassador
I just finished building an observation hive and plan to put it in my workshop. From my research I am of the opinion that the entrance/exit tube should be just a foot or two in length. Having said that, may I suggest attaching some kind of "fencing" around the outside opening that will direct the bees flight path up and over your area of concern. It could be as simple as drapping fabric on a frame, or as complicated as building a brick wall.....anything that will keep their flight path from occupying the same space as people walking.


----------



## bobbarker

I think they might have some trouble navigating that. Do you have the option of running out a window and then running the hose either up a few feet, or coming out and running horizontally a few to get them farther from a walkway? You want to keep the hose as short as possible, so if you could use a top entrance, go out the top of the window, and then run the hose up 2-3 feet, that should keep them pretty well above people's heads. Obviously I don't know the layout of your house, but hopefully that will work for you. I just think running the hose/tube that far is disaster waiting.


----------



## Ambassador

bobbarker said:


> I think they might have some trouble navigating that. Do you have the option of running out a window and then running the hose either up a few feet, or coming out and running horizontally a few to get them farther from a walkway? You want to keep the hose as short as possible, so if you could use a top entrance, go out the top of the window, and then run the hose up 2-3 feet, that should keep them pretty well above people's heads. Obviously I don't know the layout of your house, but hopefully that will work for you. I just think running the hose/tube that far is disaster waiting.


We have a 2/12 pitch roof with large cantilevered overhangs that extend 3 feet beyond the exterior walls on 90% of the house. Even if I could convince my wife to let me run it out the window the overhang automatically creates a low point that I am thinking would deflect the bees down towards walkways. Part of my motivation is also to not make it obvious to neighbors that there are bees coming and going.


----------



## beemilk

Sounds like you have to get real creative...or just admit that not all places are suitable for an observation hive. One last point .... Last year I had a severe robbing problem at one of my hives. Just reducing the entrance did very little to remedy the problem..so..I had to use the wet sheet method (covering the hive with a wet, white sheet drapping it all the way to the ground. Of course the concern is how are the bees going to navigate in to and out of the hive. "The sheet drapes to the ground and prevents robbing bees from getting into the entrance. The bees in the hive seem to be able to find their way in and out." (Blackiston, 2009). In my case, the bees had remarkable navigational skills.


----------



## gmcharlie

you mention to close for the entrance... good gentle bees wont care if your 6 feet away. I have hives right next to the patio so I can watch them work, and no one has been stung in 3 years..... distance... right at 5 feet.


----------



## Michael Bush

The shorter the better and 25 feet is not very short... I have seen observation hives with fairly long tubes that were working, but in my experience, it's hard to get them to find their way out when they are very long.


----------

